# Best place to buy DC hose and blast gate?



## angboy (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone know who might have the best price on DC hosing and blast gates? Thanks!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 25, 2006)

Angela,

I'm not sure on prices, but I got mine at Grizzly because I could go in and get a salesman to assemble what I needed on the floor to make sure I had all needed pieces. []


----------



## TomServo (Feb 25, 2006)

angela: if it's "hard" tubing you're looking for, consider PVC drainage hose, or the tin piping that is used for chimney/gas heater venting. Could be much cheaper, and more availible. Then you would need only blast gates. (caps/plugs?) I've heard the 4" drainage hose (the semi-flexible bury-in-the-ground type) is a pretty good fit on 4" blast gates.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 25, 2006)

Tom,
your advice for hard tubing is very good. A friend of mine got most of his material from Home Depot and it made for a very economical not to mention sturdy system. The blast gates were purchased from our local Lee Valley Tools. Angela, you should seriously consider Tom's suggestion since this makes very good $en$e.

-Peter-


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 25, 2006)

Comment on PVC. I read somewhere that using PVC for this is not a good idea. The wood chips, shavings and dust traveling through the pipe creates static electricity. This static charge biuld up of the waste material supposedly can lead to a fire risk. I'm not authenticating this, just throwing it out for those more knowledgable about this than myself.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 25, 2006)

Blast gates and flexible tubing can be found at any good supply store like Woodcraft, or bought online. When I bought my second DC some four years from Penn State, they tossed 50 feet of a very flexible hose in. For the mainline I used some PVC tubes and Y's for the drops from HD. I guess I spend less than $50 or so, and I took me a Saturday afternoon to install the mainline with five drops to machines and a floor sweep.
There is some info on the net on how to built your own blast gate, but I thought it was easier and faster to buy them.


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2006)

I've read similar concerns about static build up (and fire hazard)as Billy mentioned.  One remedy I read is to run a bare wire along the length of the tubing to "ground" it (note: it needs to be physically grounded).

Main concern (I read) for blast gates (home made or bought) is leak, so it is of great advantage if you can check/inspect the ones you'll buy first.  Note that some may be sealed well when new...but check also how well the seal is made and how long it will last.

As noted, these are only from my readings...not personal experience.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 25, 2006)

Not sure how good they are but HF has a starter kit they sell reasonably. It comes with hose and some gates.


----------



## woodwish (Feb 25, 2006)

I read a very lengthy article that basically disputed the whole PVC/static electricty urban legend.  With a big enough DC and something like 12" non-grounded plastic pipe it could possibly be a problem, not an average DC with 4" PVC pipe.  Forgot all the technical reasons, way above my head to understand.  With that being said, I bought 4" drain pipe for my runs.  In the average Home Depot it's outside near the septic tank stuff.  The inside real 4" pipe is way to thick and expensive, and the drain pipe for sale inside the store is a pale green (ugly).  I made most of my own blast gates but bought some from one of those traveling tool shows along with 50' of clear 4" flex tubing.  I used all 4" PVC from DC to near each tool, then the blast gate connected with the flex tuing to the machines.  Really as rather cheap, I have maybe $100 in the whole system including 9 drops.


----------



## Draken (Feb 27, 2006)

I got two of the kits that HF sells.  One kit is about $42, which includes 2 10 ft pieces of tubing.  Two pieces of tubing that size alone is $40 at WC.  Plus, with the kit, you get two blast gates, a y fitting, 10 hose clamps and three different hoods for different applications.  Great deal if you have a HF near you.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## cdat (Feb 28, 2006)

This site has some pretty good info on building dc ductwork, most of it is far to technical for me.  I agree with the others, 4"pvc is the way to go.  Rockler has pretty good prices for blastgates and I believe theirs fit on the end of the pvc pipe. []


----------



## cdat (Feb 28, 2006)

Meant to add the link[]
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/Ducting.cfm#Ducting%20Introduction


----------



## Doghouse (Feb 28, 2006)

I would also recommend the using of solid pipe.  The reason being that you loose a lot of cfm due to the ripples in the pipe causing friction.  You can hear the difference when I add an extension to the ones I already have.


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2006)

Angela,

BTW,  I just remembered to ask you...what size particle can your DC filter?  Some DC come with a stock bag that can filter only 30 microns...the really bad stuff (about 10 microns) will still escape.  I highly recommend that you buy a replacement bag from Grizzly that handles 3 micron or less.  The one I am considering to buy to upgrade mine is this (G556) http://www.grizzly.com/products/g5556

Worth a lot more than $24.95 as far as I can tell.  Similar bags from other sellers cost twice as much.

The lower bags you use (if it is not especifically made for DC) should be contractor grade.  You can get the really thick ones from Walmart (2 - 3 mil thick contractor bags).  I don't think I need to describe how bad a popped DC bag can get.  I actually double bag mine (I put the plastic bag in the cloth bag that the DC comes with.


----------



## angboy (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Angela,
> 
> BTW,  I just remembered to ask you...what size particle can your DC filter?  Some DC come with a stock bag that can filter only 30 microns...the really bad stuff (about 10 microns) will still escape.  I highly recommend that you buy a replacement bag from Grizzly that handles 3 micron or less.  The one I am considering to buy to upgrade mine is this (G556) http://www.grizzly.com/products/g5556
> ...



Dario- mine has the 1 micron, so I think I'm OK with that. Now I was at Walmart today and since I liekd your idea of double bagging, tried to find the bags you were talking about. I couldn't find them and no one that worked there could either. I know my Wallyworld may not carry the same as yours, but could you tell me more about maybe what dept you find them in and any kind of name? Thanks!


----------



## Dario (Mar 2, 2006)

The brand is Husky contractor bags.  The ones I bought are over sized 50 gallon bags (drum sized).  They are 3 mil thick and cost less than $6.00 for 10 bags.  A lot cheaper than buying the plastic bags from the DC supplier.

Not sure where they are kept but the ones I found are close to the paint section.

I actually threw a bag full of sawdust this weekend and the single bag held really well.


----------

